# Is your lunch causing global warming?



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you know, the food system is responsible for 1/3 of global greenhouse emissions?
With every meal you eat, you have the power to reduce climate change.
The _Bon Appétit Management Company Low Carbon Diet Calculator_ is designed to allow you to compare the relative carbon impacts of your food choices.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Πρέπει να κόψω το κρέας.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2009)

Το 'πιασες βλέπω το υπονοούμενο...Χαίρομαι


----------



## Elsa (Feb 18, 2009)

Πέρα από αυτό, έχει και άλλες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για να περιορίσει κάποιος το οικολογικό αποτύπωμα της διατροφής του. Διαβάστε ένα pdf από το site, με τίτλο _Let's Go on the Low Carbon Diet!_


----------

